# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ΚΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙ. 17 οκτωμβρίου έως και 5 νοεμβρίου 2012.

## johnrider

Κλήρωση αρσενικό καναρίνι 6 μηνών. Μπαμπάς timbrado. Μαμά κοινή.
Οροι συμμετοχής και οδηγίες.
O κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής *(2)* φορές. p.x ο πρώτος θα γράψει τον αριθμό 1 ο δεύτερος τον αριθμό 2 και πάει λέγοντας.
*παρακαλώ να γράφετε μονο το νούμερο*.
υποχρεούται αυτός που θα το κερδίσει το πουλάκι να μην το πουλήσει. για τον λόγο ότι θα υπάρξουν άνθρωποι που θα ήθελαν ένα καναρίνι αλλα δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν.
H κλήρωση θα διαρκέσει από 17 οκτωμβρίου έως και 5 νοεμβρίου 2012.
O τυχερός θα πρέπει να έρθει να το παραλάβει από το σπίτι. περιοχή ζωγράφου-Αθηνα.
Για τυχόν παρεξηγήσεις ο τρόπος τις κλήρωσης θα γίνει με βιντεάκι που θα αναρτήσω μετά το πέρας τις ημερομηνίας.
Eλπίζω να πάει σε καλά χερια.
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ.

----------


## johnrider

_μηδέν_  (0)

----------


## Gardelius

Ένα (1)

----------


## lilith

2 (δύο)

----------


## geog87

3 (τρια)

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

τέσσερα (4)

----------


## gianniskilkis

πέντε -5-

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Για να δοθεί καθαρή εικόνα Γιάννη, ο αριθμός που γράφεις ανταποκρίνεται στον αριθμό κλήρωσης, έτσι δεν είναι...
 6 (έξι)

----------


## johnrider

Ναι ο αριθμός ανταποκρίνεται στον αριθμό κλήρωσης.
*υπενθυμίζω ο τυχερός θα πρέπει να το παραλάβει από το σπίτι μου δεν στέλνετε.
Σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας  παραλαβής το πουλί θα πάει στον επόμενο.*
Για τυχόν απορίες σε προσωπικό μήνυμα για να μην χαλάσουμε τα νούμερα.ευχαριστώ και καλή συνεχεια.

----------


## mai_tai

Eπτα (7)

----------


## peristerigeo

8 (Οκτώ)

----------


## pkstar

9 (εννεα)

----------


## NIKOSP

10 (δεκα)

----------


## markonis

11 (ένδεκα)

----------


## IscarioTis

(12)δωδεκα

----------


## mai_tai

(13)δεκατρια

----------


## zoolander

14(δεκατεσσσερα)

----------


## volaras

15 (δεκαπεντε)

----------


## gianniskilkis

- 16 - Δεκαέξι

----------


## babis100nx

17 ΔΕΚΑΕΠΤΑ

----------


## batsbill

18 ΔΕΚΑΟΚΤΩ

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα,

να με συγχωρέσει ο νηματοθέτης για την παρένθεση, αλλά ρε παιδιά, εσείς οι νεοεισερχόμενοι, που το *πρώτο (και για μερικούς μοναδικό) post σας* *είναι στο νήμα της κλήρωσης*, περάστε και απο την ενότητα  Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε ...... Δεν δαγκώνει  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider

Σωστός ο stelios.έχετε χρόνο να συστηθείτε για περάστε.

----------


## Τουλα

Δέκα εννιά (19)

----------


## Chopper

Είκοσι (20)

----------


## excess

Εικοσιενα (21)

----------


## lefteris13

Εικοσι δυο(22)

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

Είκοσι Τρία(23)

----------


## joncr

(24) Εικοσιτεσσερα

----------


## Gardelius

25 εικοσπεντε

----------


## zoolander

26 εικοσιεξι

----------


## tsatsaroo0n

27 (είκοσι εφτά)

----------


## thomas5

28 (είκοσι οκτω)

----------


## jk21

μου φαινεται επρεπε να κληρωσουμε καναρινι στα γενεθλια του φορουμ ....

----------


## excess

29 (εικοσι εννεα)

----------


## johnrider

Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά δημήτρη θα ήταν τιμή μας να αναλάβεις την κλήρωση και να το συμπεριλάβεις σαν γενεθλια του φορουμ.
περιμένω θετική απάντηση.

----------


## jk21

α Γιαννη μαλλον δεν καταλαβες την παρεμβολη μου ... τα γενεθλια εγιναν .. με συμμετοχη οχι άξια 3 χρονων προσφορας ενος φορουμ ....  1 καναρίνι βλεπω ομως τραβηξε την προσοχη ,πολυ περισσοτερων ! στα επομενα γενεθλια δεν θα ηταν κακη ιδεα να ειχαμε και μια τετοια κληρωση ... η παρουσα ομως ειναι δικια σου !

----------


## lefteris13

30 (τριαντα)


//2η συμμετοχη και τελευταια αφου τη δικαιουμαστε :winky: , βαλτε κ οι υπολοιποι 2η αν θελετε για περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες!..καλη η ιδεα καποιος/οι που θελει να χαρισει ενα πουλακι του να κληρωνετε στα γενεθλια στα ατομα που παρευρισκονται ή ακομα και σε αλλες συναντησεις..

----------


## Chopper

31 (τριάντα ένα)

----------


## geog87

32 (τριαντα δυο)

----------


## love_birds

τριάντα τρία (33)

----------


## volaras

34 (τριαντα τεσσερα) δευτερη φορα

δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να παρευρεθω στα γενεθλια του φορουμ φετος....αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι του χρονου δεν θα ειμαι και εγω(πρωτα ο θεος) αλλα κ καποιοι αλλοι πιστευω...εμεις σας διαβαζουμε αλλα και ενημερωνομαστε οσο πιο συχνα μπορουμε...μπορει να μην ειμαστε συχνοι επισκεπτες αλλα να ξερετε οτι το φορουμ εχει ζωη και μεγαλη δυναμη...συνεχιστε!

φιλικους χαιρετισμους ιδιαιτερα στον πατριωτη μου jk21 ...ενος εκ των στυλοβατων του φορουμ...αλλα και σε ολους εσας που καθημερινα μας δινετε τις ιδεες σας για τις κατασκευες(μετρ καρακοσταντακης),αλλα και τις γνωσεις για την διατροφη ,την περιθαλψη και την αντιμετωπιση των προβληματων μας...!!!!

----------


## love_birds

τριάντα πέντε (35)

'δεύτερη συμμετοχή'
ελπίζω και τυχερή!!!!

----------


## tliotis

36 ( τριάντα έξι )

----------


## pkstar

37 (τριαντα επτα)

----------


## thomas5

38 δευτερη φορα

----------


## xarhs

39 (τριαντα εννια)

----------


## skiouros

40 (σαράντα)

----------


## Chopper

Συγγνώμη που χαλάω τη ροή του θέματος αλλά στο 31 που έγραψα ξέχασα να γράψω ότι ήταν δεύτερη φορά.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

41 (σαραντα ενα)

----------


## Petoumeno

42 (σαραντα δυο)

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

43 (σαραντα τρια)

----------


## Petoumeno

44 (σαραντα τεσσερα)
(δευτερη φορα)

----------


## NIKOSP

45 (σαραντα πεντε)

----------


## xarhs

46 (σαραντα εξι)

----------


## johnrider

*Δευτερα 5 νοεμβρίου και ώρα 12:00 το μεσημέρι λήγει η προθεσμία συμμετοχής*.πιστεύω  έως το βραδυ να αναρτήσω τα αποτελέσματα.Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την  συμμετοχη ακόμα και αυτούς που με την εγγραφη τους το πρώτο τους μήνυμα  ήταν να μπούνε στην κλήρωση χωρίς να μάθουμε καν το όνομα τους και  στεναχωρέθηκα κάπως.. σε περίπτωση που το κερδίσουν και μένουν αθηνα εγώ  ο ίδιος θα πάω να το παραδώσω να με κεράσει cafe για να τον  γνωρίσω.αλλιώς δεν θα του το δώσω. :Happy0062:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

"εγώ ο ίδιος θα πάω να το παραδώσω να με κεράσει cafe για να τον γνωρίσω.αλλιώς δεν θα του το δώσω. :Happy0062: "

το καλητερο μερος της κληρωσης!
η αληθεια ειναι οτι "τσιναω" λιγο με το ζωντανο επαθλο... αλλα δεν αμφισβητω το καλο κινητρο που ειναι να δωσει χαρα ενα πετουμε σε καποιον...
σταματω και συγνωμη για το οοοφ!

----------


## jimnikaia

47 μητσος εδω

----------


## Nikolakas

48 (τέσσερα οχτώ)

----------


## johnrider

θα ήθελα από ένα μέλος (ο πρώτος που θα γράψει) να μου πει (5) νούμερα από την φωτογραφία. Το πρώτο νούμερο κερδίζει ο δεύτερος το παίρνει σε περίπτωση αδυναμίας παραλαβής του πρώτου και πάει λέγοντας. *προσοχή από πίσω από το χαρτάκι κρύβεται ο αριθμός που κερδίζει*.

----------


## geog87

1 12 23 31 44

----------


## johnrider

ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο (N38) thomas5
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ Petoumeno (44)
ΤΡΙΤΟΣ zoolander (14)
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟΣ excess (29)
ΠΕΜΠΤΟΣ pkstar (9)

----------


## geog87

συγχαρητηρια στο νικητη!!!αν και δεν ξερουμε πολλα γι'αυτον ελπιζω να παει σε αριστα χερια το πουλακι και να ειναι ευτυχισμενο στη υπολοιπη ζωη του!!!!!!!Γιαννη ειχε πολυ πλακα ολο το στορυ με την κληρωση και ο τροπος της κληρωσης ηταν προτοτυπος!!!ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος που ετυχε να διαλεξω εγω!!!!!!!ελπιζω η επιλογη να ειναι η καλυτερη!!!!!!!

----------


## excess

συγχαρητήρια!!! ευχομαι το πουλακι να παει σε καλα χερια! και οντως ο τροπος κληρωσης πιστευω δεν θα μπορουσε να ειναι καλυτερος  :Big Grin:

----------


## NIKOSP

Γιαννη ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την κληρωση!!! και το καναρινακι εκει που θα παει να περναει ομορφα!

----------


## vag21

μπραβο σου γιαννη και οπωσδηποτε για καφεδακι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια να το χαίρεσαι .... βάλτε και καμμία φωτο ρε παιδιά εσείς που ξέρετε να το δούμε να το χαρούμε...

----------


## zoolander

μπραβο στο νικητη!!να παει το πουλακι σε καλα χερια.Πολυ καλη σκεψη Γιαννη!!

----------


## excess

Μιας και δεν εμφανιστηκαν οι πρωτοι 3 νικητες το πουλακι πηγε σε μενα. Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη για την υπομονη σου με τα 50 τηλεφωνα για το πως να ερθω και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα το φροντιζω! του εχω και μια θυληκια ολοιδια! φωτογραφιες θα βαλω αλλη μερα γιατι το account μου στο photobucket δεν λεει να κανει login αποψε..

----------


## geog87

μπραβο Γιαννη!!!ευχομαι Ρομπερτο να σου ζησει ο νεος σου φιλαρακος!!!

----------


## excess

Μονο αυτη καταφερα να βγαλω γιατι ειναι και υπερκινητικο.. δεν καθεται σε μια μερια! οι επομενη που θα ανεβασω θα ειναι καλυτερη μολις τελιωσει η καραντινα και μπει στην κλουβα μαζι με τα υπολοιπα που εχουν φαγωθει να τον γνωρισουν!

----------

